# MRI room



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's a picture of the equipment that handle an MRI room we did, I didn't get pics. of the inside, will next week when I go back for final start-up.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, that is the first MRI room I have seen recently that isn't using an Aaon unit.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

*mri room*

Wich units the lennox or the sanyos roof work looks nice and neat :thumbsup:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

jvegas said:


> Wich units the lennox or the sanyos roof work looks nice and neat :thumbsup:


Unless the Sanyo units are connected to lay in evaps I think they are out.
Anything in the room itself has to be 100% non-magnetic.


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

The Sanyo units cool the server room, one Lennox unit is for the machine room itself, (attatched to custom aluminum duct work), the other Lennox unit does the office/ work area.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

G 71 said:


> The Sanyo units cool the server room, one Lennox unit is for the machine room itself, (attatched to custom aluminum duct work), the other Lennox unit does the office/ work area.


 
What if anything controls the humidity for the MRI room? Pretty small MRI room, what size unit handles it?


----------



## dmpfp (Jul 22, 2009)

hi every body


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

Would like to see the interior work if you got pixs


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

jvegas said:


> Would like to see the interior work if you got pixs


I would like to see them as well. I have never seen an MRI room done with a split system, they are always RTUs in my area. Usually an Aaon with a heat wheel(s) and hot gas reheat with dehumidification, or a build up Trane system. When you are in for millions in software alone they don't mind spending a little money for a good system. Did you guys also install the chiller for the helium chiller (cold head)?


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

jvegas said:


> Would like to see the interior work if you got pixs





mechanicalDvr said:


> I would like to see them as well. I have never seen an MRI room done with a split system, they are always RTUs in my area. Usually an Aaon with a heat wheel(s) and hot gas reheat with dehumidification, or a build up Trane system. When you are in for millions in software alone they don't mind spending a little money for a good system. Did you guys also install the chiller for the helium chiller (cold head)?


 Hope to get back there sometime this week, won't be able to get pics. in the room, they've already started the machine. Rtu was out of the question, truss roof, this was an add on to a med. center, not a new build. No de-humidity control, engineer said not needed, but has honeywell steam for humidity. We did not do the chiller, local fitters did.:thumbsup:


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

dmpfp said:


> hi every body


 Hello.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

G 71 said:


> Hello.


hello is this thing on :laughing:


----------



## Naplesjeepboi22 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Computer support system*

Every MRI room I have ever worked on has has Liebert computer room support systems or carrier . When did they go to residential splits and mini splits?


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

jvegas said:


> Would like to see the interior work if you got pixs


Me too. I would really love to see them even on pix only :thumbsup:


----------



## jonathancaplan (Dec 12, 2012)

I am looking forward to see the MRI room.


----------

